# 55 gallon tropical tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i picked up the pretty little long fin rams and the albino bristlenose plecos from clown lover today


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

YouTube - My 3 55 gallon tanks


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

that wood with the holes is an awesome addition to your tank where can i get one like that


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

logan22 said:


> that wood with the holes is an awesome addition to your tank where can i get one like that


it is cactus wood, you can pick it up from michaels (craft store) for 6.99, ive seen it in some lps but it was way more expensive. only thing about it is im not sure if it sinks, i just threw some rocks inside mine


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank, that cactus wood is cool.


----------

